# Favorite Ed Parker Quote



## lonecoyote (Aug 28, 2004)

What are some Ed Parker quotes that you find helpful in motivating yourself in training or in daily life? I like "He who hesitates meditates in the horizontal position"


----------



## Big Pat (Aug 28, 2004)

"It's not who's right but who's left that counts". 

EKP RIP
Big Pat


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 28, 2004)

Those gotta be 2 of the best.

Someone else on here has a sig about "judged by 12 / carried by 6"

Maybe he''ll post it...


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 28, 2004)

MisterMike said:
			
		

> Those gotta be 2 of the best.
> 
> Someone else on here has a sig about "judged by 12 / carried by 6"
> 
> Maybe he''ll post it...


 The saying goes............ "I'd rather be judged by 12 than carried by 6".


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 28, 2004)

One of the MANY favorites is...

 "Never bring a _knife_ to a _gunfight_"


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 28, 2004)

I like Ed Parker's Quote about Oganizations

"All good organizations take an occaisional enema if they plan to remain healthy."


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 28, 2004)

"Those who can *DO*, those who can't *TEACH*,  those who can't do or teach become *CRITICS*."


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 30, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> "Those who can *DO*, those who can't *TEACH*,  those who can't do or teach become *CRITICS*."


Nice! I'll have to remember that one.  My fav. is probably the "it's not whose right but whose left..." but since that one's already taken I'll go with "I'd rather have 10 tecniques that fight for me than a hundred that fight against me."


----------



## bzarnett (Aug 30, 2004)

It's not who's right, but who's left.

---
Bryan Zarnett
www.SphereOfInfluence.ca


----------



## dubljay (Aug 30, 2004)

Some one was asking about my sig?

It is better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6.

Another favortie is "Although the belt colors show it is not proof that you know"

- Josh -


----------



## OC Kid (Aug 30, 2004)

He who hesitates meditates...in a horizontal position

Why is karate like Xmas.... Because its better to give than to recieve.

Mr. White oft quotes those I think He got them from Mr. Parker...


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 30, 2004)

"Beware of those who boast about their loyalty..... Prepare to toast their departure"

  :asian:


----------



## Kenpodoc (Sep 3, 2004)

"We do not await we create."

Statement by Mr. Parker during a seminar at Mr. Wedlake's studio in Chicago shortly before his death.  

Jeff


----------



## Kenpodoc (Sep 3, 2004)

"Practice doesn't make perfect, perfect practice makes perfect."

I first heard this told to my son during Swim Practice by his swim coach. I later learned that she had been a Kenpo student in High School and that this was Mr. Parker's quote.

Jeff


----------



## kenpoworks (Sep 3, 2004)

Practice Makes Permanent


----------



## Big Pat (Sep 4, 2004)

" Seek martial arts knowledge with the utmost scrutiny. Do not become entranced by impractical or useless movements. Above all, do not be categorized as one who learns more and more about less and less until he ends up learning everything there is to know about nothing".
{Parker 1982, 121}. :asian: 

EKP RIP  

Big Pat


----------

